# How do I keep my vizsla calm?



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I finally got my girl fixed at eight months of age. Was a difficult decision but I bit the bullet and did it. So the vet says we need to keep her calm until all the stitches are out and perhaps a little longer since she'll still be mending on the inside. Right now she's whacked out from the surgery and pain meds they gave her, but they told me in a few days she would be back to her little rambunctious self. Anybody else done this? Any ideas on how to keep a vizsla calm for two plus weeks? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't had my V spayed but my other dog was subdued for a few days and then slowly worked back up to her normal energy level. There will be some pain, and that will keep her from jumping and playing so much but you'll still need to keep her on leash most of the time.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Sahara,

We had our girl done at about the same time. Breaks your heart to see them whacked out after anaethesia. But they get over it. Just try to keep the dog calm by limiting the area it has to run around and also limit any hyper stimulationn that the dog will lever off (particularly if you have young children around). They heal pretty quick. We normally had her sleeping in a crate in the garage but we brought this inside for the first week so she could sit in there and be more with us.

You can't even see the scar on my V anymore and she is 17 months now.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

We just went through a month and a half of not being able to let our dog run because of an injury. Certainly not an easy task. We got by with lots of mental stimulations - lots of sit stay come down. Plus raw bones - chewing a bone will also tire a V. We've been getting bones from a butcher.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the vet called today to check on her and after hearing that she was back to her normal self after less than twenty-four hours post surgery decided that a sedative might keep her from doing some internal damage. Probably a good thing since she has been trying to climb walls since Saturday morning. I wish I had felt that good after my last surgery. Thanks for the ideas anyways. I do like the raw bones idea. She gets them from time to time and that will get her to lay down for a while.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I get raw bones too and they do keep a dog down for a while. Good luck Sahara!


----------

